# Tous / toutes + substantif + confondu(e)s



## Nellits

Hola,

en esta oracion, lo de rojo q significa?

Les francais qui étaient déja les champions du monde de la consommation de médicaments,toutes catégories confondues,détiennent également,.....


graciass

Nellits


----------



## esteban

¡Hola Nellits!

Se refiere a todos los _tipos_ de medicamentos que existen en el mercado. 
La traducción literal de esta oración me parecería un poco forzada, así que podrías optar por algo del estilo:

Los franceses que ya eran los primeros consumidores de medicamentos - de cualesquiera que fueran -  del mundo, ahora poseen también el récord de...

O manteniendo el toque irónico de la oración en francés:

Los franceses que ya eran los más asiduos consumidores de medicamentos - de todos los sabores y colores - en el mundo, ahora poseen también el récord de...

Saludos.


----------



## Nellits

muchas gracias!me ayudó bastante


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Autre fois des problèmes avec cet texte.

Voici la phrase.- ..._qui est le plus important carnaval hivernal au monde et le troisième toutes saisons confondues au monde_.

Ce que je comprends, que es el carnaval invernal más inportante del mundo y el tercero en el mundo.


Merci pour l'aide reçu.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Autre *Encore une *fois des problèmes avec ce*t* texte.
> 
> Voici la phrase.- ..._qui est le plus important carnaval hivernal au monde et le troisième toutes saisons confondues au monde_.
> 
> Ce que je comprends, que es el carnaval invernal más inportante del mundo y el tercero en el mundo.
> 
> 
> Merci pour l'aide reçu*e*.


*
Toutes saisons confondues* significa sin distinguir entre unas estaciones y otras. 

Yo diría:

... que es el carnaval de invierno más importante del mundo y el tercero del resto del año.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Je crains, Víctor, que ta proposition n'exclue l'hiver.
- ... de invierno más importante y el tercero en cualquier estación del año

Puede que haya otras soluciones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo, *Martine*, que nuestras respectivas propuestas son mejorables.

Con relación a la tuya, decir que ese carnaval es el tercero en cualquier estación del año no es correcto porque, por un lado, es el primero del invierno (y el invierno es una de las cuatro cualesquiera estaciones del año) y porque, por otro lado, no sabemos qué lugar ocupa en las otras estaciones. Lo que sí sabemos es que, al hacer el cómputo anual, es el tercero del año sin distinción de estaciones.

Después de leer mejor mi propuesta, *Miguelillo*, y gracias a *Martine*, me doy cuenta de que me sobra lo *del resto*. La frase podría ser:
*
 ... que es el carnaval de invierno más importante del mundo y el tercero del año*.

Una eventual mejora, algo redundante para mi gusto, podría ser:
*
... que es el carnaval de invierno más importante del mundo y el tercero del año, teniendo en cuenta el resto de las estaciones.*


----------



## neskita

Hola, estoy intentando traducir una nota de prensa referida al sector inmobiliario, y me aparece una expresión que creo traducir como "en todos los segmentos".  Pero agradecería firmemente vuestras opiniones.  Muchas gracias de antemano, y ahora os pongo el contexto para facilitar la respuesta.

CONSOLIDATION DU LEADERSHIP DU GROUPE DANS LE SECTEUR DE L'HABITAT AU MAROC, TOUS SEGMENTS CONFONDUS

_*consolidación del liderazgo del grupo en el sector inmobiliario (de la vivienda) en Marruecos*, en todos los segmentos / sectores_


----------



## Tina.Irun

Pondría: "en su conjunto".


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos días a todos
Ante todo un agradecimiento a quienes mantienen y participan en este foro.
He comenzado a traducir del francés al español y el Word Reference me saca la mayoría de las dudas y, cuando las cosas se ponen pesadas, los links a este foro solucionan casi siempre mis problemas.
Pero, con la frase del título no he encontrado respuestas que me satisfagan.

La frase completa es " l’agglomération parisienne concentre à elle seule le tiers de la population immigrée de France, 37 pour cent exactement, tous horizons confondus (Africains, Maghrébins, Asiatiques, et Antillais)".

Supongo que quiere decir que los inmigrantes venidos de diversos horizontes están todos juntos y sin poder distinguirlos... es decir confundidos unos con otros... pero no estoy seguro.

Gracias por adelantado

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Paquita

Significa " de cualquier país" sin referirese a un país o un continente en concreto

Aquí "confondus" es más o menos sinónimo de "mezclados sin hacer diferencias" ("f*undidos* juntos, unos *con* otros")


----------



## bobolbo

Hola,

De hecho quiere decir que los inmigrantes vienen de diversos horizontes pero no existe la idea que sean confundidos o tampoco que no se pueda distingirlos.
Aquí son sólo los horizones que son "confundidos", no la gente.

Un saludo


----------



## Anasola

Hola

Es decir, esta cifra (37%) se comunica sin hacer distinción alguna entre las diversas  orígenes (horizontes de donde vienen) de aquellos inmigrantes


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Bien... muchas gracias a todos... Paquit&, Bobolbo y Anasola
Una vez más...me han "sacado del pozo"... como decimos en la Argentina
Gracias especialmente a Paquit& por sugerirme la etimología de confundidos.. "fundidos con" y a Bobolbo por señalarme  que lo que se confunden son los orígenes y no las personas, lo que también sugiere Anasola.

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Cafouillette

Comment traduisez-vous en espagnol, la phrase: "toutes espèces confondues"?  en général, tous (toutes)  ...  confondus (confondues), que l'on peut trouver dans n'importe quel contexte.
Un ex: 

 La production française de daurade, toutes espèces confondues, est de 8000 tonnes


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cafouillette said:


> Comment traduisez-vous en espagnol, la phrase: "toutes espèces confondues"?  en général, tous (toutes)  ...  confondus (confondues), que l'on peut trouver dans n'importe quel contexte.
> Un ex:
> La production française de daurade, toutes espèces confondues, est de 8000 tonnes



Bienvenue parmi nous, *Cafouillette*!

Je viens de jeter un coup d'œil sur un autre lien portant sur la même question mais les réponses qui y sont données ne me semblent pas tout à fait satisfaisantes.

Je dirais: *sin distinción de especies*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra posibilidad:     ..., para todas las especies, es de...


----------



## flipemon

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour!
Est-ce que vous pouvez me dire si j'ai bien compris le sens de l'expression? (es un texto sobre una academia militar) 

Aujourd’hui ce sont 20% de jeunes femmes qui embrassent la carrière d’officier *toutes armes confondues* y comprise celle de combat

Actualmente, hay un 20% de mujeres que persiguen la carrera de oficial, presentes *en todas las especialidades*, incluida la de combate. 

MERCI!


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Normalement lorsque des militaires parlent "d'armes" il ne s'agit pas de spécialités :


> Las Armas son: Infantería, Caballería Blindada, Artillería, Ingenieros y Telecomunicaciones.


 (fuente sí de Chile, pero hablan todos bastante igual cual sea el idioma)

Maintenant... ici, la phrase est difficile à comprendre par un civil de par sa rédaction sous forme de zeugma.  Je ne sais pas quelle serait "l'arme de combat".
Je pense qu'il faudrait  comprendre "toutes armées confondues" (terre, air mer) y compris les unités combattantes ...


----------



## flipemon

¡Ah! De acuerdo, muchas gracias, no lo había entendido así. Pero ya he visto en algunas webs que estás en lo cierto, ¡gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,,

Creo que sí, que se entendería _armas_. Sino:
- cuerpos

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## SaraM64

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour comment dit-on en espagnol: tous âges confondus?
Merci!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Muy socorrido en francés, ese _confondu(e)s_.
Que sepa, no hay término igual en español, al menos en México.
Que incluye todas las edades, indistintamente de las edades...
Esperemos.


----------



## galizano

Otra ocurrencia : Todas las edades sin distinción.


----------



## challa

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!
Traduciendo acerca de concursos caninos, no sé como traducir 'toutes catégories confondues'. Se trata de un concurso en particular, en el que se mezclan todas las categorías.
Pensé en "sin diferencia de categoría", pero estoy segura que hay una mejor opción.
Si alguien por ahí tiene la respuesta, ¡¡muchas gracias!!
C


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
También se dice "todas categorías confundidas".


----------



## chlapec

Hola challa, yo creo que en tu caso concreto la expresión más conveniente podría ser "*Sin distinción de categorías*".

Aquí, múltiples ejemplos: http://www.google.es/search?q=%22concurso+sin+distinci%C3%B3n+de+categor%C3%ADa%22&rls=com.microsoft:es&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1#q=%22sin+distinci%C3%B3n+de+categor%C3%ADas%22&hl=es&rls=com.microsoft:es&prmd=ivns&ei=5QfxTcSXFcqa8QOC-52YBA&start=0&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7fce7f32ea1922cb&biw=902&bih=397


----------



## Lexinauta

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> También se dice "todas categorías confundidas".


Esta forma me suena como un calco espantoso (aunque lo usen).  
El término 'confundidas' sólo aporta confusión ; prefiero la forma sugerida por *chlapec*: 'sin distinción de categorías'.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Tienes toda la razón, "sin distinción de categorías" es la mejor traducción.


----------



## kamilin1985

Nueva pregunta 
 Hilos unidos
​



Bon soir à tous. 

J'ai besoin de votre aide pour comprendre une phrase d'un texte que je suis en train de lire.

"Toutes les enquêtes le disent: plus de 85% de nos concitoyens, tous *milieux et origines *confondus rêvent de cet eldorado. Les cadres n'hésitent plus à quitter les centres-villes pour se faire construire des pavillons..."

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la pertinence des adjectifs "milieux et origines" là-bas. 

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## yumarco

« milieux » et « origines » ne sont pas des adjectifs mais des noms. Ils signifient ici que, quel que soit le groupe social (travailleurs, cadres, etc.) auquel appartiennent les concitoyens, ou dont ils sont issus (leur origine sociale), ces mêmes concitoyens rêvent tous de l’eldorado en question.


----------



## vannity9

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*
​
​Buenos días, alguien sabe que significa en español "*toutes causes confondues*"? dans ce contexte "il est disposée à regler une indemnité globale et forfaitaire correspondant à deux mois de salaire nets, toutes causes confondues". Les agradezco mucho,
Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Significa: mezclando todas las causas, todos los conceptos que han generado el hecho de que deba pagar esta indemnización, sin excluir ninguno.
*...por todos los conceptos.*


----------



## vannity9

Muchas gracias, me pregunto si puedo interpretarlo como "todo incluido"?

Gracias!


----------



## GURB

vannity9 said:


> Muchas gracias, me pregunto si puedo interpretarlo como "todo incluido"?
> 
> Gracias!


Interpretarlo sí, más o menos pero no traducirlo así, por supuesto; no se trata de expresar un precio neto y se elude la noción de causa o concepto generador.


----------



## Mederic

Y si digo :

"*incluyendo *todas las estaciones/la categorías/las causas" o "todas las estaciones/categorías/causas *incluidas*" ¿muy mal dicho esta?

Gracias


----------



## ro4590

Nueva pregunta 
 Hilos unidos
​

Buenas tardes!

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre París y el turismo y no encuentro equivalente al siguiente término:

" Paris n'est plus la première destination touristique mondiale, avec environ 28 millions de touristes, tous *hébergements confondus*"

Mi intento: París ya no es el primer destino turístico mundial, con cerca de 28 millones de turistas, todos ellos en alojamientos variados??

el texto está sacado de un fragmento en el que se plantea si París constituye el primer destino turístico mundial.

¿Podrían ayudarme? Gracias!!


----------



## ldelaerre

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Estimado(a)s usuario(a)s del foro:

Tengo dificultades para hallar un equivalente en castellano para esta expresión. Está asociada a temas legales (derecho) y a pagos o compensaciones. La frase que tengo es:

"... verser la summe de 12345 € *toutes causes de préjudices confondues* à titre de dommage et intérèts....."

Gracias por adelantado a quienes se interesen en el asunto.

Merci.

ldelaerre


----------



## GURB

Hola
_Las causas confundidas_ es una expresión corriente en derecho. Por consiguiente, pienso que no es aventurado decir:* ...todas causas de perjuicios confundidas* en concepto de...


----------



## ldelaerre

Merci beaucoup Gurb.
Ça marche bien.


----------

